# RS4 Avant



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

wow! awesome shots! hows the editing been done, Lightroom?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice!

shame the other cars ae in the shot but still love the pictures :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

carbon brakes....:argie::argie:

Nice shot also


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

ryand said:


> wow! awesome shots! hows the editing been done, Lightroom?


WB adjustment in LR, sharpen using high pass filter in PS.

Not that far off from what came out of the camera, shot using a couple of studio heads and 5ft octobox, which is massive :lol: An idea how big it is


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool pics and set up matey.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the pics


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice set of shots:thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool images!! Top draw


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Very moody and dramatic.

I particularly like the first one


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely shots Brian, how come my iphone pics never look that good. lol


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

excellent shots. as said though the other cars ruin it for me. if it wasnt for them these could be brochure shots.

just outr of curiosity how much was your light set up?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

At which point during this shoot did the octobox decide to take off and fly around like the mother ship in the sci-fi series "V" ????


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Perfect family runaround


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

gotamintvtr said:


> excellent shots. as said though the other cars ruin it for me. if it wasnt for them these could be brochure shots.
> 
> just outr of curiosity how much was your light set up?


Going to see if I can clone out the other cars :thumb:

I managed to pickup 4 x 600 w/s Bowens S fit studio heads for £400 off ebay

Octobox was £55 from Elemental

Triggered using Rf602 triggers


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> At which point during this shoot did the octobox decide to take off and fly around like the mother ship in the sci-fi series "V" ????


Lol, no hamsters were eaten in this production!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool pic's Bryan, that octobox is mahooosive ! But does the job pretty well eh. As for the hamsters... I've not had my breakfast yet lol 

Baz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Octobox = lovely light. WIll have to try and get one myself.

Bret


----------

